# Story game number 2!



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

Well hopefully y’all know what’s goin’ on here but this is for the newcomers:

The story game is game where one person writes a sentence and then the next poster posts another sentence that along with it to in the end make a funny story.


I’ll start:

Once upon a dreadful day, a poor sickly goat was walking along the beaten road.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

The sickly goat's name happened to be Delilah, and as she plodded down the road she saw a golden light wavering in the fog not too far off in the distance.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Delilah knew that lights often meant people, and she knew she needed help. So she set off after the light


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Delilah...walked slower and slower as the light grew closer. What were those noises? Was that a small.house and a barn? Was that smell of hay???? She is so hungry...and afraid she is lost.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

It _was_ a small house she saw, and a barn too! As she drew nearer she heard the squeaking, creaking sound of a very well used door opening and out came a young girl in a neat, white apron holding a lantern.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

The young girl saw Delilah and ran to fetch her. As the girl reach Delilah she collapsed into her little arms. It felt so good to feel safe.


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

Delilah held her face close to the young girl as the girl got up and headed for the barn.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Delilah knew that tonight she will have food, water and warm hay. But she also knew she would need to push on soon again.


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

The next morning the young girl went to check on delilah, she was gone!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

She left a note and a snickers incase the girl was angry.


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

Delilah adored the scenery around her as she traveled carefully through the forest, but one question always returned... where is my herd?


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

She wandered on and on... feeling lonlier by the hour and more thirsty by the minute.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Delilah perked her ears. Was it? Nooo. Really? A stream. A beautiful stream. She approached it carefully. You never know what might pop up.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

The bank was steep. A few rocks lay loose..so she carefully placed her hooves on the ground. She concentrated...and didnt hear the snapping twigs to the side of her. Delilah was so thirsty...and she was almost to the stream. Then she heard it...a snap...she lifted her head , ears foreward. Her body tensed and ready to run


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Instead of running she fainted. Plopped right onto side. Her tongue hanging out.
Looking straight ahead of her. Not looking at what broke the twogg.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

And the instant she hit the ground she heard a little maaaaahhh beyond across the stream


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Then a little two headed black dorper sheep walked up and looked at her as if she were crazy for taking a nap in this spot 😋


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Maaah.....


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Instead of making her get up, they laid down right beside her. The sheep told her that they should keep her company, since there were many dangerous animals out.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

So she curled up and slept. The sheep were restless but warm and she knew if there was danger she would know very quickly...


----------

